# I think I'm done with Smart Watches



## jspeakman

So being a watch nut and gadget freak (sad – as DT would say), thought the smartwatch was the ultimate. Started with the Pebble Classic, then Pebble Time, then on demise of Pebble tried Android Wear on Asus Zen Watch 2. Struggled with rubbish battery life and blank screen half the time for about 6 months before finally giving up and going back to my Pebble Time. So 2 years of this has taught me;

Most apps are unnecessary except – silent alarm which is brilliant, steps, sleep tracking and notifications. That’s all I need. Thought that being able to read emails on my watch was great at first but then realised it was the tail wagging the dog. Got fed up with constantly checking my watch so turned email notifications off on the basis that you don’t need to check emails more than once or twice a day – bliss - a good discipline. Phone calls, texts and WhatsApp notifications are fine – don’t do Facebook, Twitter etc. 

But I really missed my beloved Seikos so Seiko on left wrist and Pebble Time on my right – a bit naff. Then I realised that fitness bands provide pretty much all I need. Fitbit ok but I think the Mi Band 2 is really good value. Costs around £25, small and discrete on right wrist, excellent silent alarm, Caller ID, Steps, Sleep Tracking, Texts and WhatsApp, and last but by no means least great battery life. Sorted. So long Apple.

Cheers

Jez


----------



## utzelu

The fact that you are a watch nut makes you unsuitable for smartwatches. They are worn most of the time by non-WIS who don't give a damn about watches. We are much more demanding when it comes to smartwatches from the design and aesthetics point of view.


----------



## Aidy

Wooohooo well done and congrats, you’ve got yourself together, I think wus needs a sort of confidential meeting program for smart watch users to help people who have strayed off the path.stay strong brother


----------



## 88Keys

jspeakman said:


> Sorted. So long Apple.


Apple? But you didn't have an Apple, did you?

Personally, I've settled into a perfectly acceptable way to combine both. I mostly wear my mechanicals during the day, except for working out, or when I feel I need the convenience of the smart watch (for example, when likely to be having to deal with lots of quick interactions that I can deal with by talking to my watch). Come bedtime, the smart watch goes back on for sleep tracking and seeing the time easily in the middle of the night.


----------



## Heljestrand

Smart.


----------



## scentedlead

I love my AW but, truth be told, whenever someone wants a smartwatch, the first question that pops into my head is, “And what exactly do you want a smartwatch for?” From the moment Apple’s first keynote presentation ended, I knew exactly what I wanted the AW for, and exactly what I *didn’t* want it for.

I think people have a vague sence of “more productive! more convenient!” but at this early in the existence of smartwatches, I don’t think people have thought out how they need a computer on their wrist work and function for them.


----------



## HerrNano

I have a lot of thoughts on smartwatches, positive and negative, but I will spare you. Not many remember the Glance. It was a regular watch add-on that died on the vine back in 2014. I was quite excited about it since it would have allowed users to have most of what's good about smartwatches but not have to give up their regular watches, or go two wristed.

https://betakit.com/torontos-kiwi-wearables-releases-glance-a-smart-accessory-for-regular-watches/

I am still optimistic about smartwatch technology but I really think people need to get over the notion that although you can read War and Peace on your watch, it really isn't a good idea.


----------



## arogle1stus

WISers:
I'm old (80 y o) and hard headed toward Smart Watches.
Didn't need em in 1949 when I bought my 1st hand cranker,
don't need or want one NOW!
I'm the only one in my family that hasn't seccumbed to the
pizzaz of Smart Watches. 

Smart Watches. Fie on em!!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## 88Keys

HerrNano said:


> I am still optimistic about smartwatch technology but I really think people need to get over the notion that although you can read War and Peace on your watch, it really isn't a good idea.


Of. course, but it's only the uninformed about smart watches who may have that notion-and it's usually non smart watch users thinking that's what users are wanting to do.


----------



## jspeakman

88Keys said:


> Apple? But you didn't have an Apple, did you?
> 
> Personally, I've settled into a perfectly acceptable way to combine both. I mostly wear my mechanicals during the day, except for working out, or when I feel I need the convenience of the smart watch (for example, when likely to be having to deal with lots of quick interactions that I can deal with by talking to my watch). Come bedtime, the smart watch goes back on for sleep tracking and seeing the time easily in the middle of the night.


I must admit I am going the same way. Seiko of choice on left wrist and Mi Band 2 on right for steps and basic notifications during the day. Pebble Time goes on left at night as good nightlight and time when needed, excellent silent alarm and sleep tracking. Someone said recently that smart watches have no soul, even the AW. It seems to me they lack the X factor of mechanical watches I have loved and flipped and still miss, although my new flame, Seiko Alpinist I think is the one!

Cheers

Jez


----------



## jspeakman

It is interesting to reflect on smart watches and where they are going bearing in mind that this is the 10th anniversary of the IPhone. If you recall it wasn't the first smart phone - something similar had been around a good few years previously, as being the gadget freak that I am I had to have one, complete with stylus and all. They evolved from the old Palm Pilot and were a very slow burn until Steve walked onto the stage in 2007. However Apple were not to replicate the success of the Iphone with the AW although it was a good effort. Maybe smart watches need the addition of some yet to be thought of killer technology to really make them take off. I think ever more sophisticated discrete fitness bands for the right wrist is the direction of travel at the moment. The Fitbit Ionic is in danger of falling between two stools in my view.

Cheers

Jez


----------



## 88Keys

jspeakman said:


> Someone said recently that smart watches have no soul, even the AW. It seems to me they lack the X factor of mechanical watches I have loved and flipped and still miss, although my new flame, Seiko Alpinist I think is the one!


I have to agree. They don't have that same "soul" that you get with mechanical watches. It's interesting to note that I recently paid $350 for the new Apple Watch, yet this cheap thing has been on my wrist every day for the last week:









Another thing that endears me to this is that I recently performed some major surgery on it myself, and replaced the movement. I've never had that kind of connection to any smart watch I have owned.

Having said all that, I would not be without my Apple Watch. It's just too damn useful. Trying to reconcile traditional and smart watches is just one of the first world problems people who appreciate both have to live with. I say: vive la différence! It's quite possible to enjoy and appreciate both.

Incidentally, my favourite smart watch-before the Apple Watch-was Pebble. It's a shame they went under. I was an early adopter, funded them on Kickstarter with the last fated round, and even used to run a blog devoted to Pebble:








Sadly, when they died, they inevitably took me with them. I'm just about to let the domain expire. In my opinion, they got things right with smart watches. They didn't try to do too much, and they had buttons!


----------



## yankeexpress

88Keys said:


> I have to agree. They don't have that same "soul" that you get with mechanical watches. It's interesting to note that I recently paid $350 for the new Apple Watch, yet this cheap thing has been on my wrist every day for the last week:
> 
> View attachment 12608375
> 
> 
> Another thing that endears me to this is that I recently performed some major surgery on it myself, and replaced the movement. I've never had that kind of connection to any smart watch I have owned.
> 
> Having said all that, I would not be without my Apple Watch. It's just too damn useful. Trying to reconcile traditional and smart watches is just one of the first world problems people who appreciate both have to live with. I say: vive la différence! It's quite possible to enjoy and appreciate both.
> 
> Incidentally, my favourite smart watch-before the Apple Watch-was Pebble. It's a shame they went under. I was an early adopter, funded them on Kickstarter with the last fated round, and even used to run a blog devoted to Pebble:
> View attachment 12608391
> 
> 
> Sadly, when they died, they inevitably took me with them. I'm just about to let the domain expire. In my opinion, they got things right with smart watches they didn't try to do too much, and they had buttons!


What happened to the Alpha movement? Why did you have to surgically deal with it?


----------



## 88Keys

yankeexpress said:


> What happened to the Alpha movement? Why did you have to surgically deal with it?


i tried to regulate it, and found the stud carrier was moving along with the regulator arm. During the course of trying to put all that right, I completely messed up the hairspring. A new movement from Esslinger was only $34. I was going to just use the balance assembly, but ended up replacing the whole movement. Fortunately, I was also able to regulate this one. It's now nine seconds fast after a week.

It's a cheap watch with a cheap movement, but somehow it means more to me-knowing that I brought it back to life. b-)


----------



## jspeakman

Couldn't agree more about Pebble getting it right. Always on display, good battery life, uncomplicated and robust UI. I do feel that the concept got rather hijacked and went up a blind alley which spelt the end of Pebble. Decided I am going to keep using my Pebble Time for night time use and the mechanicals for day wear. Also Pebble did well with designs, particularly the Pebble Steel which had a nice retro look. I am impressed with my Mi Band 2 though, which for £25 does what it does well with no pretensions to be a smart watch and sits inconspicuously on my right wrist.

Cheers

Jez


----------



## lovedeep

Apologies, if it is a little off topic. But, what are your thoughts on smart watches(sort of) made by Alpina and FC? Specifically the Alpina Seastrong(2017 Basel world) (Alpina Seastrong Horological Smartwatch (ref. AL-282LBB4V6) | ALPINA WATCHES (Official)).


----------



## maxgraham

Completely agree!


----------



## Smol5146

I've got a Fitbit Blaze. It's a great watch, but honestly I missed wearing my mechanical watches, so I took off the Blaze for a while.


----------



## BarracksSi

The quality of the particular smartwatch, which includes the technical capabilities _of its manufacturer,_ makes a big difference in the owner's satisfaction.

There's not much difference between regular watches in how they function. They're pretty basic, really. Even a slide rule-equipped pilot's chronograph doesn't do as much as a typical smartwatch.

But there's such a wide spectrum among smartwatches. To make things harder, small crowdfunded startups are judged by standards set by multinational behemoths. Materials supply, OS development and maintenance, repair support, and plain ol' good design are harder than most people realize.

TBH, it's not surprising to hear the "why" behind most of the stories of dissatisfaction in this thread. They read like failed personal relationships - after the initial spark wears off, you see a lack of commitment, so you'd rather move on.


----------



## lvt

The Samsung Frontier might be the best electronic alternative to automatic watches. But the battery limitation spoiled everything.


----------



## kramer5150

On the hardware side, *full featured LCD LED/OLED* (bolded on purpose) smart watches are at their best when dumbed down to the basics... >bluetooth wrist buzz text/email/call notification from phone
>steps
>heart beats
>time
>checking weather 1-2 times a day

The more "smarter" features you turn on (wifi, GPS, NFC, 4G-LTE) the more battery life starts to take a serious hit... 1.5 days if you're lucky. IMHO in general they really can't live up to the marketed hype. Battery and efficiency technology just isn't up to the task yet... across the board.

As far as the software and OS goes, thats MUCH less predictable. Some devices have no sustained support or updates at all, out of the box what you see is what you get. Others like my Moto 360, older-gen LG and ASUS have had spotty, unreliable, unusable software updates. Yet others like Apple, Samsung, Garmin, FitBit are very well supported and updated over the lifespan of the product.

Its a messy field overall for the consumer. Who has to sort through fact and fiction, marketing hype versus real world performance. Sweeping generalizations (even mine above) need to be taken with a grain of salt... software bugs as well as fixes can pop up at any given moment with an update. There may not be ANY advance notice from the Borg mother ship either, so out of the blue you wake up in the morning and all of a sudden your device is defective or repaired and made functional.

As a tech-geek fan I still wear a moto 360, despite the ups and downs I have had with it. I still wear it for the wrist buzz text messages and changing watch dial faces with my mood. As long as it does those two basic things, I will prefer it over the traditional watches in my collection. At $375 it was too much for me to just toss it in a drawer.

That being said, I pretty openly discourage anyone from Android Wear... its just too buggy, unreliable and unpredictable for the kind of $$$ they are asking. Better options are from Apple, Samsung, Garmin, Fitbit.


----------



## BarracksSi

kramer5150 said:


> Battery and efficiency technology just isn't up to the task yet... across the board.


Yup.

The workaround I've seen for now is to fit a huge battery. You know how the Bulova Precisionist movements use high-capacity 10-year batteries to achieve a reasonable 2- to 3-year runtime? Some of the analog-only smartwatches can run for a year (got to see a new Swedish brand, Kronaby, at a local shop) but they use similarly big batteries.

We can't dismiss the idea that new battery tech is in the works. Lithium-ion/lithium-polymer will have to go away at some point for a variety of reasons, and everybody who's anybody in the tech industry wants a better battery. It's gonna happen.


----------



## SJR3

Never felt the need to own a smart watch. Maybe one day...


----------



## utzelu

My son is 11 and although in the past I bought him a Casio digital watch, he never wore it. Now, he wants an Apple Watch, since some of his friends have one. The young generation could not care less about watches in general, yet they are crazy about electronic gadgets and smartwatches. Maybe they will grow up and in their 40s they will switch to mechanical watches, but by that time, there may not be an entry level price segment left alive in the mechanical watch industry. I guess not too many switch to the mechanical world directly in the luxury segment.

One possible shift in the industry is to split the market in two segments: smartwatches (upto $1.5k - $2k) and luxury over $2k.


----------



## rationaltime

Does your son already have an iPhone? Perhaps that is the point
of this exercise and the watch is secondary.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Palmettoman

It's weird, I've been enjoying my Apple Watch for the last few weeks I've had it. I may still be in the honeymoon phase, but I'm getting reliant on the functionality. My wife has worn one consistently for over a year now and loves it. My 16 year old has a birthday coming up and I asked him if he would like one. He said no, he prefers his mechanical hand-wound pilot. LOL


----------



## kramer5150

Palmettoman said:


> It's weird, I've been enjoying my Apple Watch for the last few weeks I've had it. I may still be in the honeymoon phase, but I'm getting reliant on the functionality. My wife has worn one consistently for over a year now and loves it. My 16 year old has a birthday coming up and I asked him if he would like one. He said no, he prefers his mechanical hand-wound pilot. LOL


Thats no honeymoon (IMHO). I have been wearing a moto 360 for 2 years and I still find it very useful. I love all the watch dials and face displays that are just a click download away. It keeps things fresh and new, it never really gets old for me. That and the text message notifications keep this thing on my wrist and my traditional watches on the collection / display shelf.


----------



## BarracksSi

I’m visiting family for two weeks and chose to only bring my Apple Watch.

I’m eight days into the trip now, and I’ve gotten a lot of use out of it. I’ve made and received several calls in the car by using the watch (borrowing their older cars, so I don’t get to use CarPlay like my car has). It’s also easy to check the weather wherever I am, because the weather app auto-collects local info based on my location. 

I was also able to send texts to my dad without my phone — and I have a Series 2. I drove back to Mom & Dad’s to get something, but I accidentally left my phone at our friends’ house. The watch connected to my parents’ WiFi, though, and I had no problems conversing with Dad.

I’m still planning on getting a nice watch whenever I can celebrate a good career move, but it’s hard to say that I’d wear it a whole lot.


----------



## utzelu

He does have his own iPhone 4S but I am gonna pair the watch with my wife's phone instead. I expect he will get bored of the watch after some time and my wife will start using it. Actually they will both use it alternatively. My wife expressed a wish that she wants to try it.



rationaltime said:


> Does your son already have an iPhone? Perhaps that is the point
> of this exercise and the watch is secondary.
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


----------



## ManMachine

Since I got the Fitbit charge 2, I've been wearing it a lot more than my regular dive watches. This thing is light, the strap is pretty nice - I especially like the loop which has a slight notch to stay in a hole, and it reminds me to move around after sitting for too long. There are other functions but I don't use them too often. The annoying part is of course that at a glance it doesn't show time. I have to flip my wrist. I charge it once a week.


----------



## scentedlead

utzelu said:


> He does have his own iPhone 4S but I am gonna pair the watch with my wife's phone instead. I expect he will get bored of the watch after some time and my wife will start using it. Actually they will both use it alternatively. My wife expressed a wish that she wants to try it.


Apple Watches won't work with his phone. And if you pair it to your wife's phone, 1) it won't be fun for him and 2) would she'd want her son receiving _her_ notifications, calls, and messages?


----------



## utzelu

Yes I am aware it won't work with iPhone 4S which is why I will pair it with my wife's phone. I will disable most notifications anyway so he won't get my wife's messages, etc.

He will use it mainly as a watch  and use reminders. He does not need health & fitness. I want him to start planning his day and know when different events will happen. But like I said, I foresee that he will give up the watch soon and my wife will take over it 



scentedlead said:


> Apple Watches won't work with his phone. And if you pair it to your wife's phone, 1) it won't be fun for him and 2) would she'd want her son receiving _her_ notifications, calls, and messages?


----------



## scentedlead

utzelu said:


> Yes I am aware it won't work with iPhone 4S which is why I will pair it with my wife's phone. I will disable most notifications anyway so he won't get my wife's messages, etc.
> 
> He will use it mainly as a watch  and use reminders. He does not need health & fitness. I want him to start planning his day and know when different events will happen. But like I said, I foresee that he will give up the watch soon and my wife will take over it


But for reminders and events to work on the watch for your son, he'll need to use the Reminders and Calendar apps on your wife's phone. Also, even if he doesn't want to use it for fitness tracking, it will still track his heart rate, calories, exercise minutes, and stand hours-and that data will be stored on her phone.

The Apple Watch:iPhone relationship is a many-to-one relationship-it was never meant to be a one-to-many relationship. These devices just weren't meant to be shared with other people.

Before you do anything with your wife's phone, and son's data, and wife's data, stop and talk with them.


----------



## utzelu

I am aware of all the constraints as I had an AW in the past. The watch will get confused for sure when it will switch from one person to another but we don't really care about it. Notifications and tracking will be off when used by my son. He will use it just as a regular quartz watch with reminders coming from my wife's phone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenliu0923

kramer5150 said:


> As a tech-geek fan I still wear a moto 360, despite the ups and downs I have had with it. I still wear it for the wrist buzz text messages and changing watch dial faces with my mood. As long as it does those two basic things, I will prefer it over the traditional watches in my collection. At $375 it was too much for me to just toss it in a drawer.
> 
> That being said, I pretty openly discourage anyone from Android Wear... its just too buggy, unreliable and unpredictable for the kind of $$$ they are asking. Better options are from Apple, Samsung, Garmin, Fitbit.


I also happen to own a moto 360 and i agree with every bit you've said. Except my moto 360's (gen 1) battery only lasts me about 40 minutes (standby) which kind of forced me to have to toss mine in the drawer. Would definitely suggest everyone to either wait for battery technology to improve on these wearable devices or just go with apple/samsung/fitbit products.


----------



## stressedoutalways

There are a lot of watches emerging, the fossil hybrid, the garmin vivo that look like analog watches and still have those options. But what I ended up getting (and really loving) is the Withings Sapphire Activite. It was made a couple of years ago before Nokia bought them out, you can get a Nokia Steel now that has a heart rate monitor built in, but only the Withings Sapphire has a sapphire crystal in it. I shower in it, sleep in it, workout in it. I got the white and steel case with a stainless steel band and never have to take it off, it's rated for 50m and hasn't had a scratch on it even though I have done everything in it for the last year. Also, you don't EVER have to charge up. Just replace a battery once a year. I was thinking of going to the HR steel for the heart rate monitor but this thing has been so great I don't feel like changing it up.


----------



## Control187

stressedoutalways said:


> There are a lot of watches emerging, the fossil hybrid, the garmin vivo that look like analog watches and still have those options. But what I ended up getting (and really loving) is the Withings Sapphire Activite. It was made a couple of years ago before Nokia bought them out, you can get a Nokia Steel now that has a heart rate monitor built in, but only the Withings Sapphire has a sapphire crystal in it. I shower in it, sleep in it, workout in it. I got the white and steel case with a stainless steel band and never have to take it off, it's rated for 50m and hasn't had a scratch on it even though I have done everything in it for the last year. Also, you don't EVER have to charge up. Just replace a battery once a year. I was thinking of going to the HR steel for the heart rate monitor but this thing has been so great I don't feel like changing it up.


I grabbed a Nokia Steel HR in 36mm from the Bay with a 15% off coupon and like it.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

